# Hunter 3/11



## 180 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hats off to Hunter for really making some some serious snow.  Hellgate, Ike, Racers, east side and Gun Hill the last 2 days.  Silky smooth and small bumps.  Upper Crossover is toast.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 11, 2017)

Rumor has it they are gonna make on Clairs to re-open it.


----------



## Shredder of Gnar (Mar 12, 2017)

180 said:


> .... Upper Crossover is toast.


Nothing a nice 18-30" won't fix!


----------



## kingslug (Mar 13, 2017)

Maybe even...............Westway.


----------



## 180 (Mar 13, 2017)

kingslug said:


> Maybe even...............Westway.



if the lift was running.....


----------



## kingslug (Mar 13, 2017)

They might..they might..
I think everyone who goes to Hunter should petition them to take more care with the westside. Cut 44 in half, blow more. You know, what we've all talked about before. But now new company. They kind of fixed the bathroom door locks, so its a start. The West side is what makes Hunter different.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 13, 2017)

Trying to find out whats up with the Zepher lift.


----------



## Shredder of Gnar (Mar 13, 2017)

kingslug said:


> Maybe even...............Westway.


A Platty Powder Daize would provide a whole mountain of Westways, and more!


----------



## JimG. (Mar 13, 2017)

andrec10 said:


> Trying to find out whats up with the Zepher lift.



Sunday chairlift chatter was that the Zephyr blew a key driveline component and that management was debating whether to do a patchwork quick fix to reopen it as soon as possible or to remove the driveline component completely and send it out for refurbishing.
The latter option would mean the Zephyr would be done for the season.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 13, 2017)

JimG. said:


> Sunday chairlift chatter was that the Zephyr blew a key driveline component and that management was debating whether to do a patchwork quick fix to reopen it as soon as possible or to remove the driveline component completely and send it out for refurbishing.
> The latter option would mean the Zephyr would be done for the season.



And then all that money on Wayout went to a waste!


----------



## JimG. (Mar 13, 2017)

andrec10 said:


> And then all that money on Wayout went to a waste!



Hence the debate.

Trying to spread out traffic, but the lift needs to function for that strategy to be effective.

They could have re-done both Upper Crossover and Lower K with all that snow that may now go to waste.


----------



## 180 (Mar 13, 2017)

Sarah said drive would be back this week


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## JimG. (Mar 13, 2017)

180 said:


> Sarah said drive would be back this week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



Good news.

Wasn't complaining about them choosing to blow on Wayout; Hunter has done an awesome job with the snowmaking effort the past 2 weekends.


----------



## benski (Mar 13, 2017)

JimG. said:


> Sunday chairlift chatter was that the Zephyr blew a key driveline component and that management was debating whether to do a patchwork quick fix to reopen it as soon as possible or to remove the driveline component completely and send it out for refurbishing.
> The latter option would mean the Zephyr would be done for the season.



Sugarbush did it in under 2 weeks. But then again that was less than 2 years ago and the motor is toast already.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 16, 2017)

And its open..but no 44 or Anna...???????


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 16, 2017)

kingslug said:


> And its open..but no 44 or Anna...???????



Anna and Westway from around claire's donut was open. Claires was also open. Anna is rock skis only! Claires was not bad and the top of the donut that was burned out has a huge drift that filled it in. Today was off the charts!


----------



## kingslug (Mar 17, 2017)

Looks like 44 will open as well. Surprised Ann didn't fill in, guess the wind blew the wrong way.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 17, 2017)

kingslug said:


> Looks like 44 will open as well. Surprised Ann didn't fill in, guess the wind blew the wrong way.



Westway is rock skis as well!


----------



## kingslug (Mar 17, 2017)

Skiers right is always a death zone. I remember when it would get covered side to side, about a million years ago.


----------

